# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  ये है हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के लिए खाद्य पदार्थ||

## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है की थाइरोइड एक ग्रंथि है, जो की हमारे शरीर का अभिन्न अंग है| ये थायरायड वह ग्रंथि है| जो हार्मोन का तो उत्पादन करती है, साथ ही साथ सकारात्मक ऊर्जा का स्तर, मूड और चयापचय के लिए भी बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होती है। यदि आपका थाइरोइड  बहुत कम हार्मोन का उत्पादन कर रहा हो और दिल की धड़कन धीमी हो, सुस्ती, वजन, डिप्रेशन, मूडी स्वभाव, कब्ज, मासिक धर्म में गड़बड़, भ्रम और ज्यादा ठंड लगाना आदि लक्षण हो तो इसका मतलब आपको हाइपोथायरायडिज्म है। अक्सर हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का उपचार सिंथेटिक हार्मोन दवाओं के साथ होता है, पर आप एक श्वस्त आहार चिकित्सा द्धारा भी इसका उपचार कर सकते है। हम आपको ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थो के बारे में बताते हैं जो न केवल इसके लक्षणों को कम कर सकता है बल्कि आपके समग्र स्वास्थ्य को ठीक भी रखता हैं। तो आइए जानें ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थो के बारे में-

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*खाए फल और सब्जियां :-
*
ये तो जानते है की फल और हरी सब्जियां पोषक तत्वों की खान है, यह न केवल आपके शरीर को मजबूती प्रदान करती है बल्कि आपकी कई संक्रमण और रोग से भी रक्षा करने की क्षमता रखती है। आहार जो फलों और सब्जियों से भरपूर हो वह अन्डरएक्टिव थायराइड के लक्षणों को कम करने में मदद करता है। फाइबर युक्त फल और सब्जियां कब्ज दूर करने में भी मदद करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*साबुत अनाज खाए :-
*
साबुत अनाज भी हर व्यक्ति के लिए काफी पोस्तिक है,आप को अपने खाने में इसे जगह देनी चाहिए| फलों और सब्जियों की तरह ही साबुत अनाज भी फाइबर, पोषक तत्वों और विटामिन-बी से भरपूर होते है, जो चयापचय और ऊर्जा के स्तर में तो योगदान देते है साथ ही साथ इसमें खनिज सेलेनियम भी काफी मात्रा में होता हैं। साबुत अनाज में सही मात्रा में ब्लड ग्लूकोस होता है जो  उचित रूप से रक्त शर्करा के संतुलन को बनाए रखता है और निरंतर ऊर्जा स्तर और भोजन के बीच में संतुलन बनाए रखता हैं। साबुत अनाज आपको अनाज रोटी, पूरी गेहूं पास्ता, ब्राउन चावल, दलिया, जौ आदि में भरपूर मात्रा में मिलेगा।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मछली है पोष्टिक :-
*
 फैटी मछली जैसे समुद्री मछली, अल्बकोर ट्यूना, हेरिंग, लेक ट्राउट में भी तेल पाया जाता है| यह हर उम्र लिए पोष्टिक आहार है| वह ओमेगा 3 फैटी एसिड होता है। यह फैट आपके हार्ट और ब्रेन फंग्शन के लिए जरूरी है। जिन लोगों को हाइपोथायरायडिज्म होता है, वह अगर ओमेगा -3 वसा का सेवन नियमित रूप से करते है तो उनकी प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली में तो सुधार आएगा साथ ही साथ उनकी सूजन भी कम हो जाएगी।

Attachment 906858

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*पोल्ट्री :-
*
शायद आपने इस के विषय में काम ही सुना होगा पर आप की जानकारी के लिए बता दिया जाये| यह पोल्ट्री, प्रोटीन और पोषक तत्वों से समृद्ध होती है जिससे आपको विटामिन बी, जिंक और आयरन मिलता है।आयरन की कमी ऐसी महिलाओं में आम होती है जिन की महवारी बंद होने वाली हो और हाइपोथायरायडिज्म में उन लोगों को जिनमें सुस्ती, भ्रम और सिर दर्द जैसे लक्षण होते है। यदि आपको भी हाइपोथायरायडिज्म है तो आयरन की कमी आपके लक्षणों को और खराब कर सकती है। इसलिए आप पोल्ट्री किस्मों को चुनें, चिकन और अंडे प्रोटीन के समृद्ध स्रोत हैं। पर अत्यधिक संतृप्त वसा और कोलेस्ट्रॉल का सेवन करने से बचने के लिए अंडे का योक निकाल कर इस्तेमाल करें।

----------

